# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Η δική μου Κόκκινη  Αυγοτροφή

## eyes lf

Αυτη η αυγοτροφη ειναι εμπνευσμενη απο πολλα και διαφορα σχολια μελλων του φορουμ στο θεμα ΚΟΚΚΙΝΗΣ Αυγοτροφης...
η ποσοτιτα των υλικων οταν το ψυσουμε, κρυωσει και τριβουμε ζυγηζει περιπου 950γρ
αποδοχη στα κοκκινα καναρινια μου θα δουμε βιντεο στο επομενο ποστ 


*ΥΛΙΚΑ* 

150γρ Αλεύρι σίτου (  χωριάτικο)
50γρ Πολέντα
 50γρ αλευρι βρωμης
50γρ ρυζαλευρο
50γρ κιμας σογιας βιολογικο
4 αυγα μεγαλα
50μλ χυμος πορτοκαλι και το ξυσμα του 
35μλ ελαιολαδο
100μλ γαλα
1κ.γ πεκινγ παουδερ
1κ.γ γλικανισο
1κ.γ ριγανη
1κ.γ θημαρι
*100γρ καροτο τριμενο στο μουλτι
100γρ παντζαρι τριμενο στο μουλτι
**2κ.γ σουμακ
2κ.γ παπρικα
2κ.γ πιπερια κοκκινη γλυκια 
2κ.γ κοτζι μπερι αλεσμενα στο μουλτι
70γρ πολτο ντοματα
*τσοφλια αυγου

*ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ*
ανακατεψα ολα τα στερεα μονα τους και ολα τα υγρα σε αλλο δοχειο 
προσθεσα τα στερεα στα υγρα σιγα σιγα ανακατευωντας 
εβαλα τον χηλο στο ταψη στο φουρνο *170 βαθμους και 55 λεπτα (να ψυθει με ανεση  διοτι περιεχει καροτο και παντζαρι )*
τεστ μαχαιριου οπως ολα τα κεικ (αυγοψωμα)
οταν κρυωσε το τριψα στο μουλτι 
το φυλαξα στη καταψυξη σε μεριδες ανα 4 μερες 




*100γρ απο το κοκκινο αυγοψωμο και προσθετω ακομα 
1 κ.γ γυρη
1 κ.γ ταραξακο
1 κ.γ μιγμα εξτρα σπορους (καμελινα.τσια,ραδικι,....
1 κ.γ τσοφλια αυγου αλεσμενα 
1/2 κ.γ μιγμα βοτανα του jk21 
1/2 κ.γ Brazil nuts
1/2 κ.γ Αγκαθη Μαριας αλεσμενο 
1/2 κ.γ κινοα
1/2 κ.γ ριγανη
5 γμ κοκκαλο σουπιας αλεσμενο*
_και ενα φρεσκο βρασμενο αυγο_ 

*    ο χυλος 
*


*το τριμενο κοκκινο αυγοψομο πριν να αφρατεπσω με βραστο αυγο 
*


*τα σχολια δικα σας ....*

----------


## jk21

Νatural turbo και σουπερ !!!!

αντε δεν βλεπεις οτι ο κοσμος περιμενει το βιντεακι ;   :winky:

----------


## panos70

απο οψη ειναι τελειο  παντως

----------


## eyes lf

> Νatural turbo και σουπερ !!!!
> 
> αντε δεν βλεπεις οτι ο κοσμος περιμενει το βιντεακι ;




Καλημερα σας 
εδω και το βιντεακι  :Love0034: 
*RED FACTOR...  .enjoying My Hand Made RED-EGGFOOD
** https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...45288326001361
*

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια Δέσπω... όσο πας και καλυτερεύεις.  ::

----------


## Μπία

Αυτό το τρώω κι εγώ!!!!!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

πραγματικα υπεροχη φαινεται... και μονο ο αριθμος των συστατικων αξιζει συγχαρητήρια...  :Happy0159:

----------


## goshalim

Δεσπω ωραια ολα αυτα , αλλα θα μου επιτρεψεις να προσθεσω το εξης. 

Χωρις την προσθηκη χρωστικης στο μειγμα αυτο δηστυχως δεν θα μπορεσεις να δωσεις το κοκκινο χρωμα στα πουλια που το χρειαζονται , μονο με το παντζιαρι την παπρικα και την κοκκινη πιπερια!!!

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο απο οσο γνωριζω ,η Δεσποινα δεν ηθελε να κανει μια αυγοτροφη ωστε να βαψει εκθεσιακα πουλια 

Σιγουρα παντως μια τετοια αυγοτροφη ,με προσθηκη χρωστικης ηπιοτερων καπως δοσεων απο τις συνηθισμενες ,μπορει να δωσει αξιολογα αποτελεσματα 

επι τη ευκαρια .....

το παντζαρι με την κοκκινη του βετακυανινη δεν μπορει να βαψει τα πουλια και ειναι ενας μυθος ακομα ...

ειτε γιατι το ph του στομαχου υποβαθμιζει την χρωστικη αυτη στο  0 εως 5 % της αρχικης της δυναμικοτητας   βλ σελ 1104 εδω το σχετικο πινακα για ph χαμηλα 

http://www.arc.sci.eg/ejar/UploadFil...9%8A%D8%A9.pdf

ειτε γιατι ειναι υδατοδιαλυτη χρωστικη και η μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα περνα στα νεφρα και τα ουρα και οχι στο συκωτι οπως οι λιποδιαλυτες κανθαξανθινη ,καροτινη ,λουτεινη , λυκοπενιο κλπ

----------

